# Visuri



## isaacg

Vítejte. Právě překladám do polštiny Capkovy Hovory z T.G. Masarykem a jeví se tam slovo "visuri". Určitě existuje v rumunštině, ale jaký má význam v češtině?


----------



## Jana337

Ahoj.  Nezní to česky. Můžeš napsat celou větu?


----------



## isaacg

Je to pravda, "visuri" česky nezní. Tady je část textu: 

Prezident vstal. "Co dělat, pomohu," řekl rezignovaně. 
"Ale ted' musím do práce. Visuri."

Může to znamenat "*Promiňte*".


----------



## Jana337

Ne, není to české slovo. Nemůže to být vlastní jméno?


----------



## jazyk

Jediné _visuri_, které znám je rumunské _visuri_, množné číslo _vis_, sen/snění.


----------



## .Lola.

Česky to vážně není. Teď jsem na internetu našla Hovory s TGM a přečetla si tu pasáž a připadá mi, že to má význam "zatím nashledanou"? Ale to tedy jenom hádám.


----------



## cajzl

*Visuri *(čti ví*sú*rí) je participium act. futuri od slovesa *videre *(jako morituri od morior). Tedy: hodlající (v budoucnu) vidět.


----------



## .Lola.

Takže to bude znamenat spíš "uvidíme se" (= naviděnou), což by tam vzhledem ke kontextu nejspíš sedělo líp anebo "uvidíme"?


----------



## cajzl

Těžko říci, když tam není žádné určité sloveso. Je to pouhé participium (nom. plur. masc.).

opisné časování se slovesem *esse* (býti):

*visuri sumus* = hodláme, máme v úmyslu vidět, uvidíme (asi jako _we will see_)

V každém případě bych to nepřekládal.


----------



## .Lola.

Dík za vysvětlení. 
S tím, že by se to nemělo překládat, souhlasím .


----------

